# Midwest confiscations



## fuddie (Aug 15, 2008)

Okay - 2nd time ordering dr chronic after customs ('the letter') got the 1st one,  this time just one 10-pack to different address, its on its way.  Seems like so many shipments to this region are being popped by customs, though, from what I'm reading, I'm expecting to find an empty container again. 
 This is very, very sucky. 
 Here's the question:  I'm in MI. Is it an airmail-specific problem, would it be better to order from Canada, land mail?  A dr chronic stealth problem, are orders to other places making it better?  Or should I just drive into Ontario and pick it up myself, and if so, wheres the nearest decent drive-up seedbank? (In S Ontario, if any)  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## fuddie (Aug 19, 2008)

Let me put it this way - which seed co are the folks in MI receiving from with the most success??             Would it be better to send to uk, netherlands, canada - or does it make any difference at all?  Anyone see a pattern to it?  Im just trying to up my odds on getting them to me without them being messed with by the customs man.   I apologize, I know that getting what you send for is a crap shoot anywhere, but this is a 'mail to michigan'-specific question.  Any helpful michiganders out there?  help!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 19, 2008)

i live in michigan and i got the beans i have now from seedboutique.com.try highgrade-seeds.com,they guarantee if you dont get em,they'll resend.


----------



## TrailerTrashed (Aug 19, 2008)

Had the same problem trying to get seeds from Europe. Yep they are looking much harder at mail from over the pond. Slowly our freedoms are being takin away in the name of "War on terror". Pfft. Yes Canada is a better chioce. Try bcseedking.com. They have always done me right. Fast, discrete, and not to bad on the ole wallet. I'm sure they will deliver to your Beautiful neck of the woods with no further consequences. (Thinking of trying the White Widow and/or Kush next.) IMO Much Love.


----------



## 694 (Aug 19, 2008)

Got some today from seedboutique live just south of you.


----------



## fuddie (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, appreciate it.  Seedboutique does the AVS thing, they require address verification, and I'll be using a pre-paid card.  Would that still work w/ a pre-paid?  I'm sure theyd let me know right away if I ordered.  Surprises me that stuff from Holland gets through at all.  

          Wonder who McCains new tunnel-visioned drug czar will be?                          :rant:


----------



## fuddie (Aug 20, 2008)

Never mind.  Seed-B doesnt have lowryder 2, that's what Im looking for.  Might have to go w/  m-seeds.nl, but they want a frickin fortune for LR.  Oh well... and they're out of the UK, like Dr C.   How's their stealth?


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 22, 2008)

We're in MI and highly recommend a trip to toronto....
HIGHly


----------

